# DTG Hat platen



## Elishaschauer (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone had some advice on where to get a hat platen, preferably something decent, cheapish, that is compatible with my Brother 782.

HALP! 

thanks 
/elisha


----------



## AmericanGraffiti (Jan 21, 2013)

Elishaschauer said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had some advice on where to get a hat platen, preferably something decent, cheapish, that is compatible with my Brother 782.
> 
> ...



Hello, hope this helps as I just came across this company here at the ISS show in Long beach while looking for a better DTG printer and supplies for my business. They are called Heat Press Inc, they sell the Nexus dtg and can be found at HeatPressInc.com
I know the platens can be custom fitted to fit almost any dtg and they had a Hat platen for demo. Not bad on price and may work for you, hope this helps...


----------



## jonmig (Aug 26, 2007)

Elishaschauer said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had some advice on where to get a hat platen, preferably something decent, cheapish, that is compatible with my Brother 782.
> 
> ...


Try these too 

http://www.livingstonsystems.com/DTGHatPlaten.html


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Elishaschauer said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had some advice on where to get a hat platen, preferably something decent, cheapish, that is compatible with my Brother 782.
> 
> ...


As far as I know, there are only two commercially available cap platens for the Brother GT printers at this point. One is from Stitch City Ind. (I believe it is www.stitchcity.com) and the other one is from my company (www.capplaten.com). The pin configuration on the Brother GT platens is very different than any other DTG printers. 

Mark


----------



## Elishaschauer (Feb 19, 2012)

DA thank you! I know Brother is weird, so thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## Livingston (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for the shout out jonmig, but Mark is correct on the available hat units. The Livingston Hat Champ is not configured to fit onto the Brother machine. It is a height issue that we have with only the Brother. In a pinch, our unit can be attached if you remove all the height adjustment and centering hardware on the arm. Not ideal, as you would not have any vertical adjustments with the Hat Champ.

Livingston


----------

